# Finally saw my first bear while hunting.



## buckeroo (Oct 9, 2011)

After dozens of mountain walking miles I finally found Yogi last night in what I feel is one of those place I didnt really expect to see him. The area is kinda populous, not very high (maybe 2,000 feet) and just didnt feel like "bear country" like most of the other places I have been. I actually almost didnt explore this section of NF land, but my dad said back in the 80's he saw bear sign there.

I lit out up the highest mountain I could find and immediately saw tons of bear sign and fresh poo!

About 2 hours into the hunt Yogi walked withing 10 yards, I was at full draw, and shaking like a leaf. Yogi was behind some white pine limbs and he smelled me and bolted. I now know where he is and will be back opening day of muzzle loader next weekend. 

I am hooked for life. I have probably killed 75 or more deer and some nice wall hangers at that as well as hogzillas out the ears; you name it....there has NEVER been an animal give me the rush that bear did yesterday! Totally awesome!!

Dont even think about asking where I was either. LOL!!!!


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 9, 2011)

Where were you hunting?


----------



## FMBear (Oct 9, 2011)

ZING!!!!  Good one Brandonsc!

I think the game now is to keep a running total of the number of "PM's" you get asking where you were hunting!


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright ! Different ain't it?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2011)

Good deal. Hope you get him next week!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 9, 2011)

PM sent!

Just joking. I hope you get one. All that hard work has got to pay off.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 9, 2011)

Go get'em!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 10, 2011)

How big was the bear?


----------



## pnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Good luck getting him!


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 10, 2011)

ALLBEEF said:


> How big was the bear?



Wasnt real big, but certainly a shooter. 

I feel like a little kid waiting on Christmas waiting for Muzzy season to open Saturday!!


----------



## JWilson (Oct 10, 2011)

I see how it is you find you a bear and you don't need Fred or I anymore


----------



## weekender (Oct 10, 2011)

congrats on the close encounter, hope you have success with the ML.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 10, 2011)

JWilson said:


> I see how it is you find you a bear and you don't need Fred or I anymore



Oh come on now!! Yall know in order to stay married I had to spend some time with the Mrs. last Sat! LOL! I just happened to stumble on this spot somewhat out of the blue. The invite is there for the two of you!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 11, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 11, 2011)

what kind of truck do you drive I believe you were hunting one of my many spots sat. I saw a truck parked there I didn't recognize if that was you you are in a prime location. Good luck and don't tell anyone else about that spot.


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 11, 2011)

Dana Young said:


> what kind of truck do you drive I believe you were hunting one of my many spots sat. I saw a truck parked there I didn't recognize if that was you you are in a prime location. Good luck and don't tell anyone else about that spot.



One of my long time deer hunting rules that has carried over to bear hunting is NEVER, EVER announce your spots to the public.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 14, 2011)

buckeroo said:


> After dozens of mountain walking miles I finally found Yogi last night in what I feel is one of those place I didnt really expect to see him. The area is kinda populous, not very high (maybe 2,000 feet) and just didnt feel like "bear country" like most of the other places I have been. I actually almost didnt explore this section of NF land, but my dad said back in the 80's he saw bear sign there.
> 
> I lit out up the highest mountain I could find and immediately saw tons of bear sign and fresh poo!
> 
> ...



VERY COOL!  Give us a report with a pic when you snag the Bear - - Good luck this weekend!!!


----------



## BackWoodsBaby (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't know where you are hunting for bear, but given you are looking in the mountainous areas and are having that much difficulty maybe you should try finding a hunting club in TWIGGS county.  We see multiple bears, plentiful hogs, and the deer. This past weekend I watched 3 bears scratching on trees and shaking acorns from the oaks. We only have 1 bear day here but we really need more!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 4, 2011)

buckeroo said:


> Dont even think about asking where I was either. LOL!!!!



Sooooooo.......where were you?!?!    hahahahha


----------

